# Te snel...



## ThomasK

Ik wilde een aantal uitdrukkingen vinden die te verstaan geven dat mensen iets te snel hebben gedaan, overijld bijvoorbeeld, overhaast. Ik kan die niet in boeken vinden, denk ik, noch op websites.

Denk aan:
- iedereen over dezelfde kam scheren (je oordeelt te snel)
- te snel door de bocht
- het vel (...) van de beer niet verkopen voor je hem geschoten hebt

Zien jullie er nog meer? Hebben ze dan dat criterium gemeen, zou je zeggen? Het lijkt mij nog te breed (te divers?) om echt bruikbaar te zijn. Maar middelen om uitdrukkingen via de betekenis terug te vinden zijn welkom...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> - iedereen over dezelfde kam scheren (je oordeelt te snel)
> - te snel door de bocht


_Kort door de bocht_, heet dat toch? (En ik zou _over één kam_ zeggen, maar _over dezelfde kam_ blijkt ook voor te komen.)



> Zien jullie er nog meer?


_Voor je beurt praten_?



> Hebben ze dan dat criterium gemeen, zou je zeggen?


Welk criterium bedoel je precies?


----------



## ThomasK

_Kort door de bocht_: inderdaad, ik was... te snel, excuus! 

Criterium: wat hebben ze allemaal gemeen? Ik heb het gevoel dat "te snel (overhaast, ...)" oké is, maar toch: in een woordenboek of thesaurus lijkt het niet zo handig met zo'n informele uitdrukking.

_Ik merk in het boek "Meer taal" van Jef Anthierens dat hij met één-woord-lemma's werkt, maar het nadeel is dat _overijld _en _bijdehand _samen onder het lemma "snel" voorkomen. Lijkt me niet zo interessant of geslaagd._ _Bovendien lijken die zegswijzen vaak heel snel te verouderen..._


----------



## eno2

> *overhaast*
> als trefwoord met bijbehorende synoniemen:
> 
> *overhaast* (bn):
> haastig, hals over kop, in allerijl, inderhaast, onstuimig, overhaastig, overijld, vliegensvlug, voorbarig
> als synoniem van een ander trefwoord:
> 
> *overijld* (bn) :
> gehaast, haastig, onbesuisd, onbezonnen, ondoordacht, *overhaast*, overhaastig, voorbarig
> *voorbarig* (bn) :
> *overhaast*, prematuur, te vroeg, voortijdig, vroegtijdig
> *halsoverkop* (bw) :
> haastig, holderdebolder, in allerijl, onbesuisd, onstuimig, *overhaast*
> woordverbanden van ‘overhaast’ grafisch weergegeven


http://synoniemen.net/grafisch.php?zoekterm=overhaast
Synoniemen van overhaast; ander woord voor overhaast - synoniemen.net

Een paar ideetjes...


----------



## ThomasK

@eno2: Natuurlijk, volkomen akkoord. Via "overijld" krijg ik inderdaad een interessante massa - soms kleurrijke - synoniemen. Maar ik zie niet die zegswijzen (behalve een paar), zoals hierboven, waar het gaat over "overijld iets doen". Die zou ik vooral willen vinden, bedenk ik plots, en voor "overijld iets doen" zie ik momenteel trouwens geen woord; "zich overhaasten" eventueel, maar daarmee kom ik niet uit bij die zegswijzen. . _(Met dank voor het meedenken...)

_


----------



## eno2

Akkoord, zegswijzen zullen we zelf moeten bedenken, die vind je niet als synoniemen. Maar je kan synoniemen wel gebruiken om op ideetjes te komen.


----------



## ThomasK

... en dat vind ik wel wat jammer. Maar het is misschien wel moeilijk. Benieuwd of iemand daar oplossingen voor heeft, of aanzetten, via een of andere website bijvoorbeeld. "Meer taal" biedt een aanzet, maar nu besef ik dat het zijn doel voor een stuk mist, mede door de (te enge of vooral te brede) keuze van lemma's...


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, toevallig toch nog iets gevonden:
- zich vergalopperen
(- holderdebolder)
(- op een drafje --- maar dat hoeft niet té snel te zijn...)


----------



## eno2

Paniekvoetbal spelen


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, dank. Ik moet intussen nog toevoegen dat je via zegswijzenwebsites wel wat resultaat boekt, maar opvallend is dat zegswijzen nogal snel verouderd raken, vind ik. Heel vaak vind ik bijna totaal onbekende zegswijzen, terwijl ik wel vind dat ze opvallend aanwezig zijn in persartikels en zeker ook in titels...


----------



## eno2

Ik kom nog wel terug met  zegswijzen, aangezien ik daar af en toe in snuister.


----------



## Rutger_W

Haastige spoed is zelden goed.


----------



## eno2

Haast en spoed is zelden goed (de versie die ik ken & gebruik, beide zijn goed)


----------



## ThomasK

Maar ik geloof dat het origineel nog een product is van "vadertje" Cats!


----------



## Rutger_W

"Vadertje" Cats zei me niets maar op deze pagina vond ik naast uitleg ook nog een mooi gedicht van zijn hand over _te snelle beloften bij onenightstands_.


----------



## ThomasK

Blij dat ik je literaire kennis en ... heb helpen verrijken! ;-)


----------



## sound shift

Ik heb "Bezint eer gij begint" gevonden.


----------



## eno2

holderdebolder



ThomasK said:


> - iedereen over dezelfde kam scheren (je oordeelt te snel)


----------



## eno2

vol gas geven 

plankgas geven

vaart achter iets zetten


----------



## eno2

Al vernoemd?:
ondoordacht
_ontijdig_
impulsief
aan honderd per uur
met de vlam in de pijp
met een rotvaart
met scheurende banden

_Aken en Keulen zijn niet op één dag gebouwd.
Bezint eer ge begint.

Als de gesmeerde bliksem
_


----------



## eno2

Met het vuur in de broek (Vlaams...)
Van een haas ***** zijn (Vlaams)
Overenthousiast
Eerst schieten en dan vragen
Vanaf de heup schieten
onberaden




> Wie een *kort lontje* heeft, wordt snel boos: hij reageert (te) snel op iets wat hem prikkelt. Iemand met een *kort lontje* heet ook wel opvliegend.


https://www.google.es/search?q=een+...t=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=CIqxWL77IpHY8geUuYA4


----------



## eno2

Sneller zijn dan zijn schaduw.

Lucky Luke was sneller dan zijn schaduw.



> *Lucky Luke - Wikipedia*
> Lucky Luke - Wikipedia
> Hij staat vooral bekend om het feit dat hij _sneller_ schiet _dan zijn schaduw_. De overige hoofdpersonages _zijn_ Lukes trouwe paard Jolly Jumper, de domste hond .




in een vloek en een *zucht* (=in heel korte tijd )

In een handomdraai

In een oogwenk


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ik zie hier met vertraging jouw bijdragen. Bedankt!

Nu, de bijdragen in #22 en 20 gaan niet over 'te snel', wel 'snel' of 'heel snel', akkoord! De kritische toets ontbreekt. Die in #21 lijken wel aan mijn vraag te beantwoorden...


----------

